# Greetings Brothers!



## John Ferrannini (Oct 29, 2018)

My famy and I just relocated to Charlotte from Long Island.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 29, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. What lodge do you belong to?


----------



## John Ferrannini (Oct 29, 2018)

Entered and raised at Potunk 1071 in Westhampton, NY. I am petitioning to join Long Creek here in Huntersville NC.


----------



## Matt L (Oct 31, 2018)

John Ferrannini said:


> Entered and raised at Potunk 1071 in Westhampton, NY. I am petitioning to join Long Creek here in Huntersville NC.



I'm originally from Port Jefferson, now in West Tennessee.  Welcome to the forum Brother.


----------

